# Navi 21 on stable/13



## stratacast1 (May 13, 2022)

Someone already posted on this, but they marked it at solved. graphics/gpu-firmware-amd-kmod lists "sienna_cichlid" which is code for the Navi 21 cards. Has anyone gotten this to work? I compiled drm-510-kmod and gpu-firmware-kmod. Loading the amdgpu module is successful. I also built xf86-video-amdgpu from ports, x still fails and there's no /dev/dri/card0. Tried to go without xf86-video-amdgpu too since it isn't listed as a step in the wiki. 

The error I get right now:

(EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices


----------



## Phishfry (May 13, 2022)

stratacast1 said:


> The error I get right now:
> 
> (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices


I just saw that myself. I was messing with i915drm driver and disabled it to run X with scfb driver.

That is the exact message I saw. So I assumed this was EFI BIOS problem because EFI GOP is part of my BIOS.

EFI BIOS provides GOP for SCFB driver to work.





						GOP - OSDev Wiki
					






					wiki.osdev.org
				





> you must set the mode as well to circumvent some buggy UEFI firmware.











						'gop set <mode>' being ignored in /boot/loader.conf
					

Hi, FreeBSD newbie here, coming from Debian so I'm not too terribly in the dark.  So, I've been trying to figure out how to change my display resolution to native. In the UEFI loader, I can cancel out to the OK prompt and type 'gop set 4' to change it to the proper resolution. Of course this...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




So for your case that means the amd driver is not loading and it is falling back to SCFB.
SCFB is failing because of bios issue. That is my best guess.

Now that you have me thinking maybe setting GOP in loader would help get SCFB running....


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 13, 2022)

Hello stratacast1,

the firmware is provided separately, it can became available earlier than the support from the drm-fbsd drivers.

I do also wait for support for RX 6700 XT.

For our cards the support appeared around 5.11, but for sure it should working with 5.13+.

You can follow the development here.


----------



## stratacast1 (May 13, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hello stratacast1,
> 
> the firmware is provided separately, it can became available earlier than the support from the drm-fbsd drivers.
> 
> ...


Shucks. I thought it was 5.10. I had seen that floating around at least. I've been tracking it, thought 5.10 was going to be the golden ticket. I suppose it will be another 1-2 years before FreeBSD can work with these cards then.


----------

